# Brown trout eggs up for grabs.



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 4 8oz jars aboout 1/3 full of cured brown trout eggs, more than ill use before they go bad. 1 jar is mine the other is for a friend. The other 2 are up for grabs for the first two members willing to come get them. Dont want to give them both to the same guy, sharing the wealth!!! I live in melvindale.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

dibs! can i stop by tomorrow and pickem up?
-Zach
313-618-0373


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Skein or loose eggs? Either way, I can't believe you cured them:yikes:!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, that is a short drive for me, but not for cured eggs. Very gracious offer, though. Hopefully someone benefits from them.


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

why are cured eggs bad?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I prefer loose eggs which are only river-cured. Rinsed in river (or lake, as long as it isn't treated in any way with chemicals) water a few times, and completely drained. Most people I know who fish for Steelhead a lot prefer eggs that are not treated with chemicals.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Give me a break guys, Ive used cured eggs my whole life and have never had an issue with them. I'll catch just as many fish whether the eggs are cured or not. They also last ten times longer in the fridge when cured. I didnt ask for input, just if you wanted them or not. If you dont want them, dont say anything!!!


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm with you Treble.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I also feel that I catch comparable amounts of fish on cured vs. fresh eggs. I've had days where one beats the other for sure, but the thing I like about cured eggs is the convenience of not having to change the bag for a very long time. Curing eggs maintains their color and doesn't cause them to turn white in 5 to 10 minutes. On cold winter days, I don't want to take my gloves off to change a bag every few minutes, so I used cured eggs almost exclusively from late november all the way into mid march.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

So is one jar still avaliable? If so and your giving them away count me in.
rw


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Curing or not curing is a matter of personal preferance in my opinion. I have only started float fishing last year but I have had success using both.


----------

